# Batch production of Napkin Rings



## CHJ (27 Jul 2006)

To achieve something like this:
__



1. Prepare a batch of rough cylinders approx. 50mm dia on bandsaw.
__

 

 ___ _click on images for larger view_

2. Turn up cylinders (long enough for two rings) all to same nominal external dimension. * 
__

 

3. Bore all central holes to same size and sand bore.
__

 

4. Part off into two rings of nominal length.
__

 

5. Size all rings to same length and sand ends. **
__

 

6. Turn up tapered jamb chuck spindle to mount rings on.

7. Mount each ring and turn outer shaping and sand finish. (not too tight or rings may split)
__

 

8. Immerse rings in diluted cellulose sanding sealer, remove and drain until dry. (fixes any stress cracks)

9. De-nib with webrax.

10. Reduce diameter of jamb chuck spindle by the thickness of a layer of soft cloth.

11. Attach soft cloth to spindle with spot of CA glue.

12. Apply wax to each ring in turn and lightly hold on start of jamb spindle to polish inside of each ring from both ends. 

13. Push ring firmly onto jamb spindle and buff outer surface with soft cloth.
__

 


Notes:

* I did this by drilling a 8mm hole through and mounting them on a bit of 8mm studding, note diameter Guidance Washers made of scrap MDF each end, quicker than mounting between centres and provides a start for boring process.

** reference off face of chuck.


----------



## La Truciolara (28 Jul 2006)

Very interesting and quite useful!
You must have a large family !


----------



## CHJ (28 Jul 2006)

La Truciolara":21ug0pyl said:


> ...snip...You must have a large family !



Not really, just a member who does a lot :roll: of entertaining.


----------



## DaveL (29 Jul 2006)

Chas, 

Thanks for taking the time to show how you did this production run.  You make it look easy to produce a set of very nice napkin rings. 8)


----------



## CHJ (13 Aug 2006)

DaveL":1uwcsphc said:


> Chas,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to show how you did this production run.  You make it look easy to produce a set of very nice napkin rings. 8)



No problem *Dave*, just though it might be of interest and show that it is possible to tackle repetitive projects without them becoming too much of a chore if you stage the production.

PS: sorry for the delay in response just got back from 2 weeks (and 2000+ miles) north of the border.


----------

